# maruja



## totor

Este hilo está más bien dirigido a mis compatriotas y otros hispanohablantes no españoles, pues lo que busco es justamente una equivalencia de *Maruja*, esa abnegada mujer que, según palabras de Gévy, es "el prototipo de la perfecta ama de casa que se dedica a barrer, fregar y cocinar para su maridito y sus hijitos".

El problema es que por más que me estrujo los sesos no puedo encontrar ningún equivalente. En mi país a veces se dice *Doña Rosa*, nombre impuesto por un periodista de infausta memoria, pero no estoy muy seguro de que sea exactamente lo mismo.

Así que soy todo oídos (o en realidad ojos  ).


----------



## alexacohen

La descripción de Gévy está incompleta: una maruja también es criticona, metiche y vulgar.

No son marujas las muy desocupadas amas de casa de la clase alta; sino esas otras que tienen como fuente de entretenimiento e información los _reality shows_ y las telenovelas baratas. Y las revistas del corazón (o del hígado). Sobre todo si son _marujonas._

Pueden ser también _omaítas_ y _doñas_ o _doñitas_.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Si son de las señoras que se pasan el día en tubos (o rulos, o como se llamen) como Doña Florinda, con su delantal puesto, en chanclas y viendo televisión, acá son fodongas.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pues acá una mujer abnegada, que se deja de todo y siempre está sufriendo se le conoce o por lo menos lo he escuchado como Magdalena o María Magdalena haciendo alusión a la Magdalena de la biblia que se la pasó llorando por Jesús.

Acá se dice "Anduvo todo el día como Magdalena por su marido"

Aunque normalmente es sólo para cuando lloran mucho.


----------



## totor

Gracias mis queridos.

Olvidé decirles que doña Florinda, como apunta Toño, es una posibilidad, porque en la Argentina se la conoce muy bien.

Pero necesito, o bien algo más universal, o por el contrario más autóctono  .


----------



## piraña utria

Hola:

¿Qué tal "matrona"? Creo que la tercera acepción del DRAE encaja en tu idea inicial.

Saludos,


----------



## Vampiro

Yo usaría simplemente "bruja".

Saludos.

Bonus track: En Chile "Maruja" es un antiguo sobrenombre (ya no se usa) para quienes se llamaban "María".


----------



## Betildus

También le llamamos ELVIRA.

Saludos.


----------



## Betildus

Vampiro said:


> Yo usaría simplemente "bruja".
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Bonus track: En Chile "Maruja" es un antiguo sobrenombre (ya no se usa) para quienes se llamaban "María".


 
La "bruja" a la que se supone tú te refieres me parece que no es precisamente la Ama de Casa abnegada, o me equivoco?


----------



## Vampiro

Betildus said:


> La "bruja" a la que se supone tú te refieres me parece que no es precisamente la Ama de Casa abnegada, o me equivoco?


Bueno... cualquiera que se parezca a Doña Florinda para mi es una bruja 

"Elvira" está muy bueno (Nota para los no chilenos: Elvira era un personaje de un programa de humor en que una ama de casa era interpretada por un actor)
_


----------



## Alma Shofner

Creo que Pedro Infante la llamaría "Mamá Pancha" que lava y que plancha y le gusta el bacilón, o algo así.
Memín Pingüín la llamaría "Mi má' linda"
La chambitas?
Saludos


----------



## totor

*Bruja* tiene otra connotación en Argentina.

Así se le dice a la esposa de uno.

¿Hacen falta más explicaciones  ?


----------



## Rayines

Hola Tot: En los 70 hablábamos de Susanitas. No sé si responde al concepto, y era sólo por Argentina.
Saludos.


----------



## totor

Rayines said:


> Hola Tot: En los 70 hablábamos de Susanitas. No sé si responde al concepto, y era sólo por Argentina.
> Saludos.


 
¡Claro, Inés!

Exactamente eso es lo que necesito:



totor said:


> o bien algo más universal, o por el contrario más autóctono  .


 
Una Susanita.

Ya sabía yo que iba a haber una memoriosa en el barrio  .

¡Gracias, Inés!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

¿Le decían Susanita por el personaje de Quino? ¿O Quino le puso al personaje Susanita porque así le dicen a ese tipo de muejres?


----------



## Betildus

totor said:


> *Bruja* tiene otra connotación en Argentina.
> 
> Así se le dice a la esposa de uno.
> 
> ¿Hacen falta más explicaciones  ?


Por acá ocurre lo mismo con las esposas. ¿Qué poder tienen los hombres para convertir a su *amada esposa* en una *bruja*? ...¿poder de brujos? 



ToñoTorreón said:


> ¿Le decían Susanita por el personaje de Quino? ¿O Quino le puso al personaje Susanita porque así le dicen a ese tipo de muejres?


Sí, recuerdo lo de Susanita también pero al parecer eso está referido a una niña que lo único que quiere es ser madre, quizás no esposa abnegada.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Pues por acá eso de Susanita no se usa para referirse a una mujer abnegada y trabajadora. A esa le llamamos "mamá" o "mi mami" o algo así.
Saludos


----------



## totor

ToñoTorreón said:


> ¿Le decían Susanita por el personaje de Quino?


 
Correcto.



ToñoTorreón said:


> ¿O Quino le puso al personaje Susanita porque así le dicen a ese tipo de muejres?


 
Incorrecto.


----------



## Pablo D

Betildus said:


> Por acá ocurre lo mismo con las esposas. ¿Qué poder tienen los hombres para convertir a su *amada esposa* en una *bruja*? ...¿poder de brujos?
> 
> 
> Sí, recuerdo lo de Susanita también pero al parecer eso está referido a una niña que lo único que quiere es ser madre, quizás no esposa abnegada.


 
Me parece que Susanita representa a una chica o mujer frívola que aspira a casarse con un hombre de buena posición económica, a un provedor que compre una casa suntuosa, un auto de lujo, etc. Es el personaje de la historieta Mafalda de Quino. Totor ya explicó que tal nombre es una invención de Quino, no era una designación popular previa para estas chicas.

Ahora que lo pienso, casi todas las mujeres son como Susanita.


----------



## totor

Pablo D said:


> Me parece que Susanita representa a una chica o mujer frívola que aspira a casarse con un hombre de buena posición económica, a un provedor que compre una casa suntuosa, un auto de lujo, etc. Es el personaje de la historieta Mafalda de Quino.


 
En esto tenés toda la razón, Pablo, y en realidad es la diferencia con la maruja española.

Pero también debe ser la más aproximada. ¿O te parece que nuestra Doña Rosa está más cerca que Susanita de la maruja?

En todo caso, Doña Rosa no tenía esa frivolidad, era una simple ama de casa cualquiera.


----------



## Pablo D

Totor, 

La definición "el prototipo de la perfecta ama de casa que se dedica a barrer, fregar y cocinar para su maridito y sus hijitos" corresponde a una Doña Rosa. 

Susanita es la contracara de Mafalda. A diferencia del personaje principal es frívola, desprecia a los pobres y su mirada del mundo sólo atraviesa el cristal de sus intereses personales. No es una Maruja, es otra cosa.

La designación Doña Rosa no me gusta por su nefasto inventor. Pero hoy es muy popular y se la sigue usando para representar el sentido común de las ama de casa.

Saludos.


----------



## Betildus

Pablo D said:


> Me parece que Susanita representa a una chica o mujer frívola que aspira a casarse con un hombre de buena posición económica, a un provedor que compre una casa suntuosa, un auto de lujo, etc. Es el personaje de la historieta Mafalda de Quino. Totor ya explicó que tal nombre es una invención de Quino, no era una designación popular previa para estas chicas.
> 
> Ahora que lo pienso, casi todas las mujeres son como Susanita.


 
Creo que estás equivocado o enredado. Las mujeres que *no son* como la Susanita son las que les cuesta encontrar marido, otro perfil de mujer (autosuficiente, profesional etc.), por lo tanto a los hombres les gustan las Susanitas. Y lo que es peor, primero la quieren frívola y después la Susanita debe transformarse.
En realidad es para otro tema


----------



## Pablo D

Huy, la respuesta de Betildus me resulta conocida. No es este el ámbito para discutir el tema.

Totor, quizás más apropiado que Doña Rosa es el personaje la Chona de Haydeé Padilla: esposa y madre abnegada, ama de casa con una arista chismosa. Tiene un problema, sólo es desconocido por gente de 40 años para arriba y únicamente en Argentina.


----------



## totor

Pablo D said:


> La designación Doña Rosa no me gusta por su nefasto inventor. Pero hoy es muy popular y se la sigue usando para representar el sentido común de las ama de casa.


 
Pues como lo puse en mi primer post, a mí me pasa exactamente lo mismo y por eso me resisto tanto a usarlo, pero me temo que deberá ser ése.



Pablo D said:


> Totor, quizás más apropiado que Doña Rosa es el personaje la Chona de Haydeé Padilla: esposa y madre abnegada, ama de casa con una arista chismosa. Tiene un problema, sólo es desconocido por gente de 40 años para arriba y únicamente en Argentina.


 
El hecho de que sea conocida únicamente en Argentina no me preocupa, Pablo, porque como no existe ningún arquetipo que sea reconocible universalmente (lo mismo pasa con maruja en la Argentina), entonces me inclino por una versión local. El problema con ese maravilloso personaje de Haydée Padilla, como vos mismo decís, es que lo desconocen  solamente los más viejitos.

Así que tendrá que ser Doña Rosa, aunque lo haya inventado Neustadt  .


----------



## Pablo D

totor said:


> El problema con ese maravilloso personaje de Haydée Padilla, como vos mismo decís, es que lo desconocen  solamente los más viejitos.


 
Cierto, sobró "des". Saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

La Chona me resultaba insoportable, si lo van a poner como arquetipo del ama de casa que Dios nos pille confesados.
Cierto, la doña Rosa de Neustad, aunque pese, se adapta más a lo que se busca.
Pero para que no sea tan traumático usar el nombre, recordar que también lo popularizó el Dr. Sockolinsky ("Doña Rosa... querida mamá... etc etc)
Saludos.
_


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Durante la campaña presidencial del año 2000 en Chile Ricardo Lagos menciono a la Sra Juanita que era una dueña de casa abnegada pero también trabajadora (creo que dijo que vendía empanadas para ayudar en los estudios a su hijo) y desde ese momento cuando se quiere hablar de mujeres de bajo nivel socio económico pero esforzadas se dice la Sra Juanita. No se si les sirva.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Muy interesante el dato:


Cabeza tuna said:


> Durante la campaña presidencial del año 2000 en Chile Ricardo Lagos menciono a la Sra Juanita que era una dueña de casa abnegada pero también trabajadora (creo que dijo que vendía empanadas para ayudar en los estudios a su hijo) y desde ese momento cuando se quiere hablar de mujeres de bajo nivel socio económico pero esforzadas se dice la Sra Juanita. No se si les sirva.


Me sonó como el "Joe el plomero" por acá en los EEUU durante la campaña presidencial. 
Saludos


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Alma Shofner said:


> Muy interesante el dato:
> 
> Me sonó como el "Joe el plomero" por acá en los EEUU durante la campaña presidencial.
> Saludos


 

Sí, de hecho en su momento los asocie, lo que si, Joe existia o al menos publicamente existia pero la señora Juanita nunca fue mostrada de hecho varias personas dijieron ser ella.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Me estoy visualizando hablando con mi mamá, que está trabaje que trabaje (como siempre) y yo le digo:
"Ay mamá deja de andar como la chambitas" 
Unos años atrás le hubiera dicho:
"Ay mamá, ya estás de Doña Zoyla: Zoyla que barro, Zoyla que lava, Zoyla que plancha..."
No se me ocurren otras opciones. 
Saludos


----------



## totor

Cabeza tuna said:


> Durante la campaña presidencial del año 2000 en Chile Ricardo Lagos menciono a la Sra Juanita que era una dueña de casa abnegada pero también trabajadora (creo que dijo que vendía empanadas para ayudar en los estudios a su hijo) y desde ese momento cuando se quiere hablar de mujeres de bajo nivel socio económico pero esforzadas se dice la Sra Juanita. No se si les sirva.


 
Sí que me sirve, siempre y cuando sea el arquetipo chileno de la maruja y la doña Rosa.



Alma Shofner said:


> "Ay mamá deja de andar como la chambitas"
> Unos años atrás le hubiera dicho:
> "Ay mamá, ya estás de Doña Zoyla: Zoyla que barro, Zoyla que lava, Zoyla que plancha..."


 
¿Quién es la chambitas, Alma, y por qué doña Zoyla está desactualizada?

Y otra preguntita más:

Para que en México se entienda el doña Zoyla, ¿hay que agregar lo que viene después, o con decir doña Zoyla es suficiente?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

totor said:


> Para que en México se entienda el doña Zoyla, ¿hay que agregar lo que viene después, o con decir doña Zoyla es suficiente?


 
Pues sí todos entendemos, pues es muy raro que alguien verdaderamente se llame Zoyla.


----------



## totor

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Pues sí todos entendemos, pues es muy raro que alguien verdaderamente se llame Zoyla.


 
Bueno, en el campo, en la Argentina, el nombre Zoilo es muy común. A tal punto que siempre que se hace un chiste con personajes del campo, el nombre preferido es ése  .

¡Y gracias!


----------



## alberto gonzalez

Una maruja entiendo yo que no es necesariamente una mujer que es ama de casa: lo importante es que sea de clase baja o media-baja, sin inquietudes culturales y poco dotada intelectualmente: esa mujer que ve todos los programas del corazón, que habla con sus vecinas por los patios, que es chismosa,etc. El que quiera ver o mejor escuchar una perfecta imitación de la voz de una maruja que vea el gag de los humoristas "Martes y Trece" sobre Encarna y la empanadilla. La mujer tonta que llama por teléfono para salir en un programa radiofónico y no sabe ni lo que dice es una maruja.


----------



## janlu314

"esa abnegada mujer que, según palabras de Gévy, es "el prototipo de la perfecta ama de casa que se dedica a barrer, fregar y cocinar para su maridito y sus hijitos".
Esa aquí es 'una Santa', debí decir era, porque ya no quedan o no se encuentran.


----------



## asunagullo

Creo que habría que especificar que el término "maruja" en España tiene un caracter peyorativo y si se le dice a alguien resulta absolutamente ofensivo. Transmite la idea de una mujer poco culta, centrada en tareas domésticas sin inquietudes intelectuales y un tanto cotilla.

Para referirse a una mujer que no trabaja fuera del hogar de forma neutra se usa el término "ama de casa"


----------



## Xiscomx

Por aquí, para descalificarse a sí misma la abnegada _ama de casa, _solíamos oír:
—De ama de casa nada, aquí yo soy la criada de la casa, la menegilda de la casa.​


----------



## Señor K

totor said:


> En mi país a veces se dice *Doña Rosa*, nombre impuesto por un periodista de infausta memoria, pero no estoy muy seguro de que sea exactamente lo mismo.





Pablo D said:


> La designación Doña Rosa no me gusta por su nefasto inventor. Pero hoy es muy popular y se la sigue usando para representar el sentido común de las ama de casa.





totor said:


> Pues como lo puse en mi primer post, a mí me pasa exactamente lo mismo y por eso me resisto tanto a usarlo, pero me temo que deberá ser ése.
> 
> Así que tendrá que ser Doña Rosa, aunque lo haya inventado Neustadt  .





Vampiro said:


> Cierto, la doña Rosa de Neustad, aunque pese, se adapta más a lo que se busca.



Quizás no sea este el lugar, pero sirva como contexto de igual forma y como cultura general. ¿Podrían explicar cuál es la animadversión por ese famoso periodista Neustadt y su creación "Doña Rosa"? (sí, sé que puedo buscarlo en internet, pero así queda registro acá... además que lo agradeceré mucho ).

Saludos a todos.


----------



## totor

Neustadt fue un periodista estrella de la radio que floreció después de la revolución Libertadora que derrocó a Perón, con la que comulgaba, y también de la televisión, en un programa que se llamaba Tiempo Nuevo (donde creó a la susodicha Doña Rosa), en el que hacía yunta con Mariano Grondona, una especie de hermano gemelo pero intelectual.

Si viviera, ahora sería un secuaz hecho y derecho del neoliberalismo, con eso supongo que está todo dicho.


----------



## Señor K

Más claro, echarle agua, Totor. 

Muchas gracias.


----------

